# الى اخى العضو ناقل مواضيعى حسبيا الله ونعم الوكيل دعوه لكل الاخوه للمشاركه



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته 

اخوتي الاحباب و *الله* لم اكن اريد هذا ولكن لابد ان يظهر الحق ويظهر من ينسب ويسلب و يسرق شيئ ليس ملكه وينسبه لنفسه و يوجد من يساعده

و *الله* لقد حزنت على هذا و لم اريد ان ارى هذا ولكن ..........................لا تعليق

اخوتي الاحباب ابلغنى اخ عزيز عليا فى الملتقى ان مواضيعه و مواضيعى تنقل لمنتدى اخر كلها لم دخلت هناك وانا اصلاً مُسجل هناك منذُ فتره رأيت المواضيع كلها منقوله وتعجبت من الشخص الذى نقل المواضيع ونسبها لنفسه 
اولاً احب ان اعلمكم ان كل كتاباتى ومواضيعي كلها وبفضل *الله* من ذهنى ومن محاضراتى التى كنت اكبتها من وراء استاذي ومعلمي هذا المجال الذى اقدره واحسبه خيراً ولا ازكى على *الله* عز وجل احد ويوجد فيهم موضوع واحد لقد نقلته من مجله وكتبت عليه منقول لو تلاحظوا 
و الله ان هذا المجال انا القيه هنا لوجه *الله* و كما تعلمون انه نادر و انه كبير ورائع وطبعاً لا انسى الدعم من اخى الحبيب اخي *مهاجر* .

وللاسف هذا الناقل معنا فى القسم 
كما يوجد اخ اخر يرد على مواضيعه بكل شكل ويدعمه و لا ينصحه لانه معنا فى القسم وهو يعلم انها ليست ملكه و لكن و كلمته المشهوره (*جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود المبذول
ودائماً نتحد جميعاً فى الرقى والتقدم وزادك الله من خيره*)...................... .....الله المستعان .


انظروا الى مجهودى ومجهود الاخوه

اول موضوع هو *كتب و افلام تعليميه للبرنامج المشهور Solidworks *

و هذا الرابط 
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041

الرابط على الملتقى :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10913


والموضوع الثانى *مقارنه بين الماكينات التقليديه وماكينات التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب:ـ (cnc)*

وهذا الرابط 
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1909

وفى الملتقى :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16333


و نريد من الاخوه الرد عليه حتى يعرفونه هناك و هنا 
ادعوكم التسجيل هناك والرد عليه 

و هذا غير مواضيع اخوانى الاحباب على الملتقى 

واترككم فى البحث لان كل المواضيع هناك 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا ب*الله* 
استغفرك ربي واتوب الليك 
و إن شاء الله موعدنا يا اخي يوم التغابن إن شاء *الله* امام *الله* و هناك لا يظلم احد.
و السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته ​


----------



## جاسر (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

هذهِ آفه والله آفه, ولا يعرف سوء خبثها إلا الذي سهر ليله يكتب ثم يأتي من يسطو
على جهده وتعبه وينسبه لنفسه (وبعين قوية !! )

راجعت الرابط حقيقة شيء مؤسف لا (ومشرف) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.
.

وهذا نفس موضوعك مسروق في منتدى آخر لنفس الكاتب نسال الله له الهدايه

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12904

.
.

ليس للمواقع المذكورة ذنب ولكن طالما حصحص الحق فعليهم حذف جميع مواضيعه

.
.

ويا اخوان اهتموا بمواضيعكم وجهودكم وابحث بنص من موضوعك عبر قوقيل
ستكتشف الكثير!

وذيل مشاركاتك بتاريخها 
وشرط نقل الموضوع 
واستخدام كلمات تدل على اسمك أو المصدر

نسال الله أن يهدينا الى سواء السبيل

أثابك الباري أخي محمد على ما تقدمه, والشكر موصول لأبي محمد على اهتمامه

سيروا على بركة الله 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2006)

والله معك أخي كل الحق

لكن في النهاية أخي الكريم أنت عندما تنزل موضوع تريد الأجر والثواب من الله

فإن فاتك الشكر منا والتقدير فإن الله عز وجل لا يضل ولا ينسى لذلك فكل من قرأ مواضيعك

واستفاد منها فإن الأجر والثواب سيكون لك انشاء الله

للتأكيد أخي الكريم فوجئت أنا أيضا بأن مواضيعي في قسم الطاقة المتجددة خاصة التي تعبت فيها

فعلا وجدتها منقولة لمنتديات هندسية أخرى

لكنني أأكد لك أنني فرحت ولم أنزعج فليست فكرتي الاحتكار بل بالعكس رسالتي هي نشر الموضوع

واحياء فكرة استخدام الطاقة المتجددة في كل مكان

أتمنى أن تكون فكرتي قد وصلت وأأكد على كل من يسرق المواضيع يجب أن نحفظ حقوق الفكرة 

وحق النشر

وأدعوكم للمشاركة في موضوع حق الفكرة في قسم الطاقة المتجددة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20968

تحياتي


----------



## Mu7ammad (21 يونيو 2006)

mzsk76 قال:


> والله معك أخي كل الحق
> 
> لكن في النهاية أخي الكريم أنت عندما تنزل موضوع تريد الأجر والثواب من الله
> 
> ...



............................


----------



## شعاع الشمس (21 يونيو 2006)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

أسأل الله تعالى الهداية للجميع، كما أرجو من كافة الإخوة التقيد بالأمانة العلمية في نقل أي شيء مهما صغر، والإشارة إلى كاتبه الأصلي، وعدم ادعاء ما ليس لهم، حتى لا يقعوا تحت قوله تعالى في سورة آل عمران
--- لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا فلا تحسبنهم بمفازه من العذاب ولهم عذاب اليم --- 
نعوذ بالله أن يكون أخونا المقصود منهم، والله المستعان والله الغني.
أجرك على الله يا أخي محمد وكذلك كافة الزملاء، ونسأل الله أن يغفر لأخينا المقصود ويهديه.
أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## عمروعلى3 (21 يونيو 2006)

أخى العزيز محمد
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه
ولا تتعجب فهناك نفس ضعيفه قد تجنى ثمار الاخرين
ولكن تأكد ان ما تجنيه من ثمار لا طعم له ولا رائحه ولا لون
هل تعتقد انه يسعد باى كلمه شكر توجه له على جهد لم يقم به . . . . . اتحداه فى ذلك
ولا تحزن فالله وحده هو من يجزى ويكافىء مادامت نيتك لله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته 

كيف حالكم اخوتى الاحباب 
و*الله* يا اخوه انا لا احتكر العلم ولكن انا اريد ان يكون علمي منشور فى كل مكان ليس للشهره ولكن للثواب.
لكن لما ترى عملك وجهدك منشور فى احد المنتديات و عليه اسم عضو عندك فى الملتقى 
والحصره ان هذا العضو كان متصل معي دائماً على الخاص عن الدورة و كيفيه الاشتراك بها ...........
و *الله* لو كان هذا العضو اعلمنى عنه مشرف فى احد المنتدايات و يريد ان يأخد بعض مواضيعي با كل مواضيعى لنشرها فى المنتدايات الاخرى و*الله* انا ما كنت افرض هذا بل ممكن اسعده مساعده كبيره جداً ولكن هذا العضو ليس له جهود نهائيه بل كل جهده منقول .
المشكله ان الاخ لا يستعين بموضوعاتى لإلقاء علم ولكن الاخ يستعين لرفع درجاته ولكن انا ما بتفرق معايا ولكن لابد ان يكون فى رد فعل عليه لسوء اخلاقه .
و المهم عندى الدوره انا لا احب ان ينسبها احد له انا اريدها ان تنشر لانها اول دورة فى تاريخ المنتديات فى هذا المجال .

و جزاكم *الله* خيراً على الردود 
*الله* المستعان
والسلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته​


----------



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
أخي محمد 
ولا حوة لا ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2006)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..
قال مشرف بجهود الآخرين .. ومن حقك أخي محمد ان تراسل ادارة الموقع هناك ، والابلاغ عن هذا العضو (المشرف) الغير مؤتمن ، ومسح اسمه ووضع اسمك ، ولا سيما انك سجلت في الموقع هناك ..
نقول لك أخي المشرف محمد .. إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً 
ونقول للأخ الغير مؤتمن على المادة العلمية .. وقدمنا ماعملوا فجعلناه هباءً منثوراً
وليعلم ان العمل لله ولله فقط ، فان كان لشهرة او مكسب ، فهو رياء .. وهو مرفوض 
والرسول عليه السلام يقول : اذكروا المنافق حتى يحذره الناس ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2006)

أخي المشرف محمد..
لقد قمت بالتسجيل في الموقع هناك ، حتى أعطي المشرف هناك قدره ..
ولكن كلا الموضوعين لم يتم فتح صفحاتهما .. والله اعلم ربما تم الالغاء ..


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب م.عبد المنعم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
فعلاً لقد حذفت كل المواضيع ولكن اخي لا داعي كفايا وهواعترف واعتزر و لكن و الله ما كنت اتمنى ان تصل الامور لهذا الحد فليسامحنا الله وكلنا نخطاء وكل خطئ من الشيطان اسأل الله ان يجعلنا من التوابين و اسأل الله ان يغفر لنا و له 
و اتمنى ان نكون كلنا اخوه 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (22 يونيو 2006)

اخي المشرف ..
ذهبت الى الموقع هناك .. ووجدت لي مو ضوعين لي ناشرهما هناك .. (المكيف الصحراوي + الاسبستوس ..)
يا للمفاجأة !!!!!1 انها الخيانة العلمية بدون ذكر المصدر ..
واسمح لي انني سأقوم بما قمت به معتمداً نفس الاسلوب .. وشكراً


----------



## فارسي (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي محمد اسماعيل 
حزنت كثيراً لما عرفت الأمر 
سبحان الله مرض الكسل وحب الظهور ، فيظنون أن فيه مصلحة وخير .
كان الله في عونك 
ولا تحزن ، والمسامح طيب خير كريم .
وهو درس له ، لا بد أن يتعلم منه 
فلا تصلب عليه بعد أن أقر 
ولك مني التحية والاحترام
أخوك المخلص حسام الشيخ
والحمد لله


----------



## عبدالظاهر (23 يونيو 2006)

انا اسف انا اعتزر لكل اخواتى فى الله مما حدث وسامحونى ولكنى والله ما كان فى نيتى ذلك واقدم اعتزارى لكم جميعا وسامحونى جزاكم الله خير وانا بسبب هذا اعتزارت عن اشرافى وقد كلمت اخى فى الله محمد اسماعيل ان يكون مكانى فى المنتدى العربى ولمسلمين ايضا سامحونى جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم عبد الظاهر ..
كونك فتحت صفحة جديدة معنا .. فنحن نسامحك .. ولنتذكر سوياً ان العلم للجميع .. وكلنا يجب ان نستفاد منه .. فما نكتبه للاخوة هو من اجل الافادة والاستفادة ، وليس حكراً على أحد .. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شعاع الشمس (24 يونيو 2006)

*مرحبا بالأخ عبد الظاهر من جديد*

التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له
جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبد الظاهر على كلماتك الاعتذارية التي أرى أنها أزالت كل لوم أو عتب في الموضوع
ننتظر تعليق الأخ محمد إسماعيل


----------



## هندسة انتاج (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد اسماعيل كل خير على ما تقدمه من مواد علمية قيمه وربنا يجازى كل اللى رق مجهودك بغير وجه حق فهذه تعتبر سرقه ونفول للاخ عبا الظاهر راعى الله فيما تكتبه وتنسبه الى نفسك حتى يبارك للك الله فى علمك ولا تنسى ان الله لايضيع حق احد فاتقى الله وللاخ محمد ان ثوابك وجزائك عند الله وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته​اخوتى الاحباب كيف الحال اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير وبأفضلي حال إن شاء *الله*.
لقد ارسل لي الاخ المهندس عبد الظاهراكثر من رساله على الخاص وانا اعتزر عن التأخير فى الرد وذلك لاني كنت اعد الدورة . 
و اردت ان ارد عليها على الملئ امام كل الاحباب 
اننى اقبل الاعتزار وعفا *الله* عما سلف واتمنى ان تكون هذه خطوة جديده لك وخطوه مشجعه لك وصفحه جديده. 
كنت اعتقد ان الاخ المهندس عبد الظاهر لا يرد علينا ولا يرسل لنا 
بل رد علينا و ارسل لنا على الخاص وعلى العام و فعل خطوة ايجابيه بانه حذف كل المواضيع المنقوله من هنا فى منتدى الرواد ,وهذا الرد يدل على سلامة النيه عنده .
اولاً اخي نحن لا نقف امام مسيرة العلم ولكن نحن لابد كلنا ان نساعد فى نقل العلم وتوصيل المعلومه حتى نثاب عليها وحتى يتعلم غيرنا ويُعلم غيره .
و انا لست معك فى حذف المواضيع من منتدىلا الرواد.
و اما عن الاشراف فى منتدى الرواد لا يا اخي انت هناك تملئ المكان واذا ارد مساعده من اى نوع فى اى مجال فى اى شيئ انا وكلنا تحت امرك فى اى وقت لتعُم بيننا المحبه و المعزه كمسلمين. 
*ومن منطلق هذا الكلام: *
المطلوب من الاخ المهندس عبد الظاهر هواسترجاع كل المواضيع المحذوفه فى منتدى الرواد لان العلم لا يحذف وان اراد نقل اى موضوع سواء ان كان يخصني اويخص احد اخر ان يعُلم ادارة االملتقى وادارة االملتقى تُعلم المشرف على القسم وله الحق فى القبول او الرفض.
الامر الثاني هوان يتابع معنا فى الملتقى المهندسين العرب مرحبين به فى اى وقت فى الدورة وفى جميع الاقسام
وبالاخص فى الدورة ان بتبادل معنا المعلومات و النقاشات فى الدورة المقامه حالياً.

*و اثباتاً لنوايانا :*
اننا قررنا فتح باب الاشتراك فى الدورة وقبول 20 عضو فقط فيها وذلك لكثر الطلب على هذا. 
و هديتنا من الملتقى للاخ المهندس عبد الظاهر انه عضو مشترك فى الدورة إن شاء *الله*. 
وله الحق فى اختيار عدد 3 اعضاء من منتدى الرواد وعدد 3 اعضاء من منتدى التقنيه مشتركين فى الدورة وضيوف علينا إن شاء *الله* دون العشرين عض والمطلوبين وذلك هديه له لتقديرنا واحترامنا له على شجاعته وعلى انه لم يتراجع الى الوراء بل تكلم ودافع عن نفسه وتقدم بالاعتزار على العام وعلى الخاص لاثبات نواياه .
*وقررنا غلق هذا الموضوع* 
وجزاكم *الله* جميعاً كل الخير 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته


----------

